# (W) Razerback Turrets (H) $$$, SM, Eldar



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I need Assault Cannon and Twin-linked Lascannon turrets for an upcoming touornament and I dont want to pa the going rate of like $13+SH. I am willing to pay and to trade. I have a lot of SM stuff, a bunch of Eldar, and some chaos. Just shoot me an offer and we will see what we can work out!! Oh yeah, I also need one more Rhino/Razerback!!


----------

